# Ellie from 8 weeks to 11 motnhs :)



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

Ellie the day we got her 









Ellie on the couch 









Ellie and kitty









Ellie









Ellie and Danny @ 11mnts









Ellie sitting in the arm chair hehe


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow lovely pictures! so Cute!!xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Such a cutie...lovely pics.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww she's gorgeous  x


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks people


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

awww she is so gorgeous. Cant believe the way she is sitting on that armchair. so sweet xxxx


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

She is stunning,really lovely looking dog 

Looks like she has a bit of a hard life though!:wink5:


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

LOOL she loves sitting in the arm chair like that she looks out the window lool


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh how adorable lol!! Love the ones of her chillin' in the chair  Very pretty staffie


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Awww wow didn't she grow fast !! What a cutie !!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow Ellie grown so handsome and very confident!


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Awwww she is lovely!!!!! 

I showed my o/h and he also thinks she looks lovely! 

She is huge, a friend of mine has a male staff, and he is sooo much bigger than your Ellie!

xxxx


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks everoyone for your comments, your pets are all just as gorgeous!


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

What a cute puppy. Your dog looks so much bigger than your cat even as a baby. Very sweet pics.


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL she was smaller than my cat when we first gt her but she soon grew and within a few weeks she was bigger lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

She may have grown bigger but is the cat still the boss?! I know ours all lord it over our 43kg Rotty


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

YUP! kitty is definatley the boss. He's a very grumpy old sod and wont take no poo from ellie lol


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Awww hun she is a stunner, i love her colour markings xx


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

She is just as cute at 11 months as she was at 8 weeks


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

Lol thanks


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Ellie is a gorgeous girl  

Love her name too


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's so beautiful!


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

all your doggyz are just as cute!


----------



## Grant (Sep 17, 2009)

Love your dog looks stunning great coloring too


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Emraa said:


> She is just as cute at 11 months as she was at 8 weeks


It's true!
You have a real beaut there.


----------

